# POR not being produced anymore?



## mikeintmba (30/12/16)

I went to buy some Pride Of Ringwood today and was told that it was not being produced anymore. Apparently, (as I was told) the big breweries use isohops for bittering and there is no market for it anymore. Sounds a bit suss to me! Anybody know anymore about this?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/12/16)

Doubtful, surely the heritage alone would keep it alive. Aren't the ISO hops extracted *from* POR hops anyway which would mean they still need to grow them?


----------



## Bribie G (30/12/16)

Apparently POR hasn't been used for a long time, most hopping in Lion Brews for example is Superpride.

Also Isohop isn't hop extract. It's an extract from the extract and is just the bittering component so your supplier was using a term without actually knowing what it means.

Hop extract can be quite aromatic and flavourful, just crack one of the cheaper Euro lagers that use hop extracts made from Euro varieties and you'll get a nice hop note.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (30/12/16)

Has been discussed extensively recently.

ISOhop is an extract, it's just an extract of pre-isomerised AAs and done more efficiently, via supercritical CO2.

We used to joke that if you wanted to be a millionaire for about a day you could go and sell the technology to the cocaine cartels.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (30/12/16)

I'm sure I saw members here growing POR? I may have to find a free meter of space to just keep one going for the sake of it.
I would like a POR rhizome.


----------



## quadbox (30/12/16)

I thought it hadnt been grown commercially in australia for at least a few years


----------



## mikeintmba (30/12/16)

Thanks for the input guys. And here I was thinking I was being fed bullshit. It is a shame the hop that was used in so many Aussie beers has been relegated to the sidelines.


----------



## evoo4u (30/12/16)

mikelikesbeer said:


> I went to buy some Pride Of Ringwood today...


I have 10g vacuum sealed in the freezer. Could be tempted to let go of it if the price was right...


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (30/12/16)

If anyone wants to grow some to preserve the species:

https://www.whitehousenursery.com.au/component/mijoshop/product/726-pride-of-ringwood-hops


----------



## wynnum1 (31/12/16)

Seems to be no shortage in Brisbane.


----------



## yum beer (31/12/16)

I've been getting hold of it, seems fresh as well.
Someone must still be growing it. 
I know the big HPA pulled there POR out of the ground.
I've got a nice plant going that may soon become much more attractive.


----------



## Batz (31/12/16)

Hopco in Tassie still have it listed.

http://hopco.com.au/hops.aspx


----------



## Bribie G (31/12/16)

Maybe just not grown by HPA who seem to be the main avenue for hops for the home brew market.


----------



## TidalPete (31/12/16)

A lot closer to Toowoomba --- http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/hops/other-hops-pride-of-ringwood-aus-100g


----------



## Batz (31/12/16)

TidalPete said:


> A lot closer to Toowoomba --- http://nationalhomebrew.com.au/beer/hops/other-hops-pride-of-ringwood-aus-100g


I agree buy from your local home brew supplier if possible. I was trying to show that Hopco being a wholesaler would obtain their POR from a local grower, so I believe POR are still being produced by Australian growers.


----------

